
The 21st century belongs to China–but the 22nd will be Africa’s? - theafh
https://qz.com/1550626/chinas-investment-will-allow-africa-to-lead-the-22nd-century/
======
Zenst
I'd say India is closer to that goal than Africa. Whilst the chinese
investment in Africa has been substantial, it isn't free. With that, any
advances in Africa might happen, the cost may equally help China.

That all said, climate change is a huge factor that cannot be discounted and
will be more impacting than is currently factored in business and with that,
countries economies.

